# Water Sizing - Canadian Code 2010 Question



## MrHyperPants (Mar 19, 2014)

I have a question in regards of table A-2.6.3.1.(2)A and table A-2.6.3.1.(2)F

it has Flow Velocity in the columns 3.0 m/s (10ft/s), 2.4 m/s (8 ft/s), 1.5m m/s (5 ft/s) and 1.2 m/s (4 ft/s) mentioned in both tables. Flow Velocity is shaded different colours in table A-2.6.3.1.(2)A and has columns in table A-2.6.3.1.(2)F.

It states in the NPC 2010 book above table A-2.6.3.1.(2)F under (C), use the Velocity column that is consistent with the manufactures requirements for the pipe and fittings chosen when serving a cold water system. 

How am I meant to know which column to use if I don't have any manufactures requirements.

I am challenging the red seal ip exam as I am a uk qualified plumber. This is the reason Im asking. Not too sure if they teach at college which column to use in table A-2.6.3.1.(2)F for which pipe i.e. copper or pex.

Any help would be much appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Rexticle (Nov 12, 2011)

YouTube SAIT water pipe sizing. There is three parts. It should help you understand the charts and what columns to use.


----------



## MrHyperPants (Mar 19, 2014)

Rexticle said:


> YouTube SAIT water pipe sizing. There is three parts. It should help you understand the charts and what columns to use.


Will check it out.

Thank you.


----------



## Rexticle (Nov 12, 2011)

Also the flow velocities you mentioned are as follows:
3 m/s is for pex pipe
2.4 m/s is for copper cold water
1.5 m/s is for copper hot water


----------



## MrHyperPants (Mar 19, 2014)

Awesome, thank you


----------



## Dpeckplb (Sep 20, 2013)

You beat me to it. Do you guys have to provide a sized waterline drawing?


----------



## BC73RS (Jan 25, 2014)

Dpeckplb said:


> You beat me to it. Do you guys have to provide a sized waterline drawing?


An exam question? ...or...
Should have to if an inspection is in place for a new installation or re-pipe. No difference than a gas pipe gas install. Same, same.


----------



## Rexticle (Nov 12, 2011)

Dpeckplb said:


> You beat me to it. Do you guys have to provide a sized waterline drawing?


I didn't on my exam. Along with our exam questions we are given a booklet with drawings and various measurements. A question will ask you to size a water pipe at a certain point in a building taking into account fixture units, developed length and pressure


----------

